# Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite



## Floxxi (18. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Funk Bissanzeigern für 3 Ruten, die eine Reichweite von ca. 300 bis 400 m haben sollten oder hat jemand eine Idee, wie man die Reichweite von normalen Bissanzeigern erweitern kann?


----------



## Franky (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*

Du meinst doch sicher 30 - 40 m, oder?


----------



## Wochenendangler (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*



Franky schrieb:


> Du meinst doch sicher 30 - 40 m, oder?


 
Hi,
glaub ich nicht, da brauchste keine Funke!

Gruss


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*

franky ich frag mich auch immer wieder wozu diese reichweiten.

antonio


----------



## Franky (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*



Wochenendangler schrieb:


> Hi,
> glaub ich nicht, da brauchste keine Funke!
> 
> Gruss



Doch - wenn ich mich ins Zelt packe und meine Umgebung nicht zupiepsen will...

@ Toni:
:g


----------



## Moerser83 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*



Franky schrieb:


> Doch - wenn ich mich ins Zelt packe und meine Umgebung nicht zupiepsen will...
> 
> @ Toni:
> :g


 
Da hast du recht
aber zeltest du 300 - 400m von deiner Angelstelle entfernt?


----------



## ein Angler (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*

Er zeltet nicht sondern wohnt wahrscheinlich so weit weg.
Da muss das Tackle aber sehr gut haken wenn ich um die halbe Welt rennen muss. Das geht aber auch einfacher, Hilfe für eine Pauschale mit einem Handy ausstatten. |supergri
Andreas


----------



## Pattchen (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*

Einfach Funkgeräte mit Sprachauslöser kaufen ?
also eines neben die normalen Beeper Stellen die Empfindlichkeit ordentlich hochschrauben und eines mit nehmen denke mal das das auf jeden fall wach macht wenn es los geht und damit kannste dann sicher nicht nur 300-400m überwinden sondern sogar km 

Liebe Grüße Pattchen


----------



## Franky (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht
> aber zeltest du 300 - 400m von deiner Angelstelle entfernt?



In der Regel versuche ich mich in einem 3 - 4 m Radius um meine Stelle  zu bewegen! Daher ja meine "ketzerische" Frage, ob nicht eine "0" zu viel im Spiel ist...
Mal kurz geschaut: Rekordzeiten für 400 m *Hürden* liegen bei 47 s. Mal angenommen, man hat ein ziemlich ebenes Gelände, wie lange braucht ein "normaler" Angler in Sportklamotten für die Strecke? Und jetzt nehmen wir nur mal die "normale" Anglerkleidung... Nun bau noch ein wenig Gestrüpp in die "Laufstrecke" - und jetzt mach ich das ganze dunkel! |bla:
Neeneeneeneenee! |uhoh:


----------



## Moerser83 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*



Franky schrieb:


> In der Regel versuche ich mich in einem 3 - 4 m Radius um meine Stelle zu bewegen! Daher ja meine "ketzerische" Frage, ob nicht eine "0" zu viel im Spiel ist...
> Mal kurz geschaut: Rekordzeiten für 400 m *Hürden* liegen bei 47 s. Mal angenommen, man hat ein ziemlich ebenes Gelände, wie lange braucht ein "normaler" Angler in Sportklamotten für die Strecke? Und jetzt nehmen wir nur mal die "normale" Anglerkleidung... Nun bau noch ein wenig Gestrüpp in die "Laufstrecke" - und jetzt mach ich das ganze dunkel! |bla:
> Neeneeneeneenee! |uhoh:


 
Die Frage war ja auch nicht ernst gemeint:q

Wer zum Teufel geht angeln und entfernt sich 300 bis 400 meter vom Angelplatz!?|kopfkrat
Was bringen einem die Piepser wenn das Tackle schon längst geklaut wurde? #d


----------



## Franky (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Die Frage war ja auch nicht ernst gemeint:q
> 
> Wer zum Teufel geht angeln und entfernt sich 300 bis 400 meter vom Angelplatz!?|kopfkrat
> Was bringen einem die Piepser wenn das Tackle schon längst geklaut wurde? #d



:q So ganz ernst kann man das auch nicht wirklich nehmen... :q
Vom Diebstahlsgedanken mal abgsehen, in diversen Verordnungen ist das Entfernen vom (aktiv genutzten) Angelplatz auch streng untersagt - verwunderlich, dass eine solche Selbstverständlichkeit erwähnt werden muss. #d


----------



## Moerser83 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*

Ja dann müssen hier auch noch ein paar Sachen für den Diebstahlschutz her...


----------



## daci7 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*

Ganz im Ernst - jemandem, der sein Gerummel in 400m Entfernung zu seinem Schlafplatz aufbaut und sich gemütlich in die Koje haut, dem Gönn ich es richtig, dass sein "Täckel" gemopst wird :m


----------



## Floxxi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*

Danke für die "tollen" Informationen und die faire Behandlung eines Mitgliedes. Ich habe bestimmt meine Gründe für die Angabe der Entfernung von 300 bis 400 m. Ich wollte eigentlich nur eine Antwort auf meine Frage, aber dass man in diesem Forum nur vera. wird, das ist schade, werde meinen Account auf Anglerboard löschen, .... aber Danke an Pattchen, Du hast mich ernst genommen und eine Lösung angeboten. FLOHRI#d


----------



## Wickedstyler (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*



Pattchen schrieb:


> Einfach Funkgeräte mit Sprachauslöser kaufen ?
> also eines neben die normalen Beeper Stellen die Empfindlichkeit ordentlich hochschrauben und eines mit nehmen denke mal das das auf jeden fall wach macht wenn es los geht und damit kannste dann sicher nicht nur 300-400m überwinden sondern sogar km
> 
> Liebe Grüße Pattchen




hol dir nen satz pmr-handfunkgeräte .. achte darauf das sie VOX können .. piepser davor .. sobald ein runn kommt und die dinger pipsen macht das vox auf und sendet ..


----------



## Schxxnwxld (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*

Hallo Flohri,

ich habe die ganzen Antworten gelesen und immer gewartet, bis jetzt endlich eine Antwort auf Deine Frage kommt.
Es ist nichts gegen eine spaßige Bemerkung zu sagen, aber das Gelaber über "warum, wofür für was" hat mich auch generft, nicht nur Dich.

Von einem Forum haben alle Vorteile wenn "Geben und Nehmen"  ausgeglichen sind und nicht "Nehmen" mit "Treten" verwechselt wird.

Ich kann verstehen, dass Du die Tür zugemacht hast.

Schade!

Gruß
Theodor Schönwald


----------



## Floxxi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*



Wickedstyler schrieb:


> hol dir nen satz pmr-handfunkgeräte .. achte darauf das sie VOX können .. piepser davor .. sobald ein runn kommt und die dinger pipsen macht das vox auf und sendet ..


Hallo Pattchen, danke für Deinen Tip, ist prima, aber der Nachteil ist, dass die Bissanzeiger dann laut anschlagen und stören, ich benötige eine andere Lösung, habe gerade von einem Elektro-Bastler eine Anleitung für eine direkte Funkübertragung bekommen.
Gruß Flohri


----------



## Floxxi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Flohri,
> 
> ich habe die ganzen Antworten gelesen und immer gewartet, bis jetzt endlich eine Antwort auf Deine Frage kommt.
> Es ist nichts gegen eine spaßige Bemerkung zu sagen, aber das Gelaber über "warum, wofür für was" hat mich auch generft, nicht nur Dich.
> ...


Danke für Deine Nachricht, ja das ist so mit dem Geben und Nehmen (Treten), aber ich habe schon in anderen Foren gelesen, dass es immer diese Besserwisser, Nörgler und Unverständigen gibt, die das Forum nutzen um ihren eigen Frust und die Aggressionen loszuwerden. Arme Menschen. Machs Gut, bis irgendwann mal ev. in einem anderem Forum. Tür geht jetzt zu, Flohri


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Funk Bissanzeiger mit hoher Reichweite*

Flohri@

delkim txi sag ich dan nur


----------

